# Cafe not 'readable' unless signed in ?



## craigwend (23 Jun 2014)

I know some threads are not included unless we sign in

For some reason with café - when reading from work (I won't sign in)
it gives a - _'blah blah you need to be signed in to read this etc..'
_
Should this be happening?


----------



## Shaun (23 Jun 2014)

Yes. I changed it recently. I'm testing the effect of excluding search engines from indexing our off-topic "community" content against a few different metrics.

It'll be a while for the change to take effect and before I have enough data to decide whether to retain it or not; I'll post an update once I know. 

Cheers,
Shaun


----------



## Shaun (24 Jun 2014)

Actually, there may be a way to both exclude search engines from indexing Cafe threads _and_ allow guest viewing. Let me do some experimenting and I'll let you know.


----------



## Shaun (24 Jun 2014)

*Sorted* - I've put an alternative method in place that both shows the off-topic content to guests _and_ excludes it from search engines - win win.


----------



## craigwend (24 Jun 2014)

Cheers - can now get my fix @ work (obviously during official breaks  )


----------

